# Beautiful Nightmare



## mishele (Jan 9, 2011)

Does the name work for ya???


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 9, 2011)

No.. Beautiful Yes. Nightmare...No. Nothing dreadful about this


----------



## mishele (Jan 9, 2011)

Hmmm....... I thought w/ it being so dark I might be able to get away w/ that name....lol


----------



## mishele (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys........or ladies....lol No nightmare.
Name picking is just so hard sometimes....lol


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 9, 2011)

lol..  you're welcome... and yes it is! But you get an *A* for effort :lmao: Love the lighting on the picture.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 9, 2011)

This is beautiful but never nightmarish 

Regards


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful Lighting is a better title.


----------



## lauratuttle73 (Jan 17, 2011)

i like the depth of field and the tones in this, nicely done!


----------



## Cheffriis (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice photo,even more so being as most flower pics are in colour but yet you can still sense the beauty of the flower without the colour here,as for name I probably would have gone with "Shaded beauty".


----------



## Troy2395 (Jan 17, 2011)

Elegant... nice work


----------



## PopCulture (Jan 18, 2011)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> No.. Beautiful Yes. Nightmare...No. Nothing dreadful about this


 
My thought exactly! I see the beautiful, I just don't where the nightmare starts! Love the pic tho! :thumbup:


----------



## Billhyco (Jan 21, 2011)

maybe if this was a photo of a known very deadly flower or catcus or some sort then nightmarish.  but i do love the photo.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 21, 2011)

That is probably orange/yellow cosmos flower...

Regards


----------



## FReed (Jan 21, 2011)

Lovely picture, think the title should have elegant in it, but can't think of anything suitable!


----------



## v3nom (Jan 21, 2011)

Elegant Beauty


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful photo anyways. ;p


----------

